# Warn winch 2500 lbs



## kelkelhodges (Jan 28, 2011)

Just stripped the cable off winch for BF 750. I was thinking of changing to a strong rope type instead of the cable. Thring to get rid of all the sharp cables. Should i stick with the cable of try the rope if so what type?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv seen ropes dry rot but it rather be hit with a rope when it brakes than a cable but id go rope


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

amsteel blue make winch rope , its good stuff


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^^:agreed: you will love it.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

I just changed out my Viper Max from steel cable to amsteel blue and replaced the roller fairlead with a hawse fairlead. Much nicer! Rope is very light, easy to handle, coils back onto winch easily too. As an added bonus, I weighed the rope/hawse fairlead combo on my postal scales before I mounted it, then weighed the steel cable/roller fairlead combo after I removed it- 4 lb. 15oz. lighter now. Not that big of a deal, but i did notice it lightened my steering up a little at low speed. Synthetic FTW!


----------

